
Buzzword Convergence: Making Sense of Quantum Neural Blockchain AI - OberstKrueger
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2018/04/buzzword-convergence-making-sense-of-quantum-neural-blockchain-ai/
======
Smaug123
Since we're in a whimsical mood:

"There’s a function called Hash in the Wolfram Language, and for example
applying it to the previous paragraph of text gives 8643827914633641131."

I was a bit saddened to see that this was not "applying it to _this_ paragraph
of text gives…", which would have been quite the party trick.

~~~
l9k
Would it be possible?

~~~
Smaug123
Probably. There are only 2^64 possible hash values (Mathematica's Hash
function, with no method specified, produces a 32- or 64-bit output depending
on platform), and there are many more strings than that which could reasonably
be called a "paragraph". It's pretty reasonable to hope that there's a self-
describing paragraph out there somewhere.

~~~
bluesign
Actually for any given paragraph, probabilty of hash(paragraph+hash) = hash is
pretty high.

~~~
svantana
You mean that there exists at least one hash such that
hashFunc(paragraph+hash) = hash? Yup, that probability converges to 1-exp(-1)
= 63%. So it's no guarantee, but if you have some wiggle room in the paragraph
(change the wording slightly etc) you can probably make it work.

------
jakeasmith
Come back to me when I can have _serverless_ quantum neural blockchain AI.

------
ryanmarsh
Came here to find an “April fools”, instead it’s a mostly serious article,
albeit a tad tongue in cheek.

~~~
ganzuul
So it did fool you.

------
dangirsh
Surprised that nobody's called out SingularityNet [1] as a serious venture
along these lines (sans "quantum").

"By combining open source principles, blockchain integration, and leading
minds in machine learning we will make AI a global commons for all."

[1]: [https://singularitynet.io/](https://singularitynet.io/)

~~~
Chathamization
There are so many examples these days. Here's an IBM press release I just
stumbled across a few hours ago[1]:

>The two have been able to leverage JD’s expertise in the application of
artificial intelligence (AI), blockchain, big data and other new technologies
to protect consumers...Recent testing by Walmart showed that applying
blockchain reduced the time it took to trace a package of mangoes from the
farm to the store from days or weeks to two seconds.

[1]
[https://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/53487.wss](https://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/53487.wss)

------
ganzuul
> And the act of that measurement would in effect force the blockchain to pick
> a definite history.

Wouldn't there be divergence, the further back in history you go between
picks, due to collisions? Or is this what the reversible nature of the hashes
take care of?

------
dmytrish
An awesome glimpse into the coming buzzword singularity!

~~~
tabtab
So it really is recursive turtles after all.

